# !!!pathetic!!!



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

The Leafs suck!!!GO SENS GO!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I haven't checked here, but it was 20 times that amount yesterday... Imagine filling up a Toyota Echo and shelling out 60+ bucks...:doh:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh,By the Way,The Canadians Suck too!!GO SENS GO!!!But Montreal always Sucks!!Lol,Only way they have ever won anything is Drafting only French Players and not allowing other teams to do the same or By getting Byest Reffing every Home game,I Would cheer for the Leafs before i ever cheered for those Useless Habs!!GO SENS GO BABY!!!!!


----------



## x Kent x (Apr 4, 2012)

The Sens aren't going very far...

Yes, they are having a better season than Toronto and Montreal, but they aren't going to win anything. They've had an excellent development season though. Bryan Murray deserves more credit than he gets. It's just too bad that Ottawa doesn't have enough fans to play in front of a home crowd in their own building when the Leafs or Habs roll into town. There seems to be so many Sens fans out there so why don't they buy tickets? 

Montreal is a great hockey city but it's absolutely disgusting to see the way they've treated Randy Cunneyworth for not being fluent in French. Most of my family are Habs fans from Quebec and we are all embarrassed by this. The organization needs to get their priorities straight and install the " best " people they can find to run their club, regardless of their spoken language. Sickening.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

x Kent x said:


> The Sens aren't going very far...
> 
> Yes, they are having a better season than Toronto and Montreal, but they aren't going to win anything. They've had an excellent development season though. Bryan Murray deserves more credit than he gets. It's just too bad that Ottawa doesn't have enough fans to play in front of a home crowd in their own building when the Leafs or Habs roll into town. There seems to be so many Sens fans out there so why don't they buy tickets?
> 
> Montreal is a great hockey city but it's absolutely disgusting to see the way they've treated Randy Cunneyworth for not being fluent in French. Most of my family are Habs fans from Quebec and we are all embarrassed by this. The organization needs to get their priorities straight and install the " best " people they can find to run their club, regardless of their spoken language. Sickening.


There goin Farther then those Useless Leafs,Lol....We have just as Good a Chance to Win the Stanley Cup as the Other 15 Teams,Unlike the Toronto Maple Laughs,Lol.Your Team is a Joke,the Fans are Loyal,But i guess you get used to losing....The Sens are always Competiive since 1997,Had 2 Off years,They have done well this year,Toronto is a Grave Yard to go and Play,Always Playing Headgames.Anyway,Im just Razzin ya,The Way they treated Cunneyworth is sad but typical of that City,They think they run the Team and whats worse is that Weasel Gauthier threw Cunneyworth under the Bus a week after he promoted him,I Really dont like either Franchise,I am a Die Hard Sens Fan and for me its a Win Win,Cause i grew up a Bruins fans,My Old man has been a Bruins fan his Whole life,Ottaw will give the Bruins a Great series,Good learnin experience,To be the man,You have to beat the man...Maybe the Leafs will make it next year...There not far away,Goaltending,A Number 1 D-Fence men and 2 Top 6 Forwards and they would be in the middle of the Pack.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

When did they start playing hockey with a bow & arrow ?


----------



## MikeyTheobald (Apr 1, 2012)

Go PENS GO!.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

DXTCLUE said:


> When did they start playing hockey with a bow & arrow ?


they might as well start cause they aint doin all that good


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

The way it is going the next time the Leaf's have a chance at the Cup gas will be $7.00/liter.

Matt


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DXTCLUE said:


> When did they start playing hockey with a bow & arrow ?


Typical comin from a Leaf Fan,Dont worry,It will be alright,I Hear this time of year is great out on the Golf course.Or maybe in the Turkey Woods,If it wasnt too much work to find a spot to hunt.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Typical comin from a Leaf Fan,Dont worry,It will be alright,I Hear this time of year is great out on the Golf course.Or maybe in the Turkey Woods,If it wasnt too much work to find a spot to hunt.


 I havent watched a hockey game in 30 years. :elf_moon:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DXTCLUE said:


> I havent watched a hockey game in 30 years. :elf_moon:


Lol.I Understand,Why,Living up near Toronto,Its just a waste of time...Jk,Jays Opener today,If there Pitchin holds up,They will challenge for the Wild Card spot this year!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to be a leafs fan...then i got smart and went to oilers and good ol Jordan Eberle!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

hunter-4-life said:


> I used to be a leafs fan...then i got smart and went to oilers and good ol Jordan Eberle!


Oilers get some goaltending a 1 Defenceman and if they can keep Hall healthy will be a real good team in a few years.The Messiah is a Great hockey Player,Has amazing hockey smarts,I Was in Scotiabank Place the Night he tied the Jr game with the Russians with a few secounds left!He is a Superstar in Waiting,I Personally think he is going to be a Better Player then Hall or Nugent-Hopkins.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Oilers get some goaltending a 1 Defenceman and if they can keep Hall healthy will be a real good team in a few years.The Messiah is a Great hockey Player,Has amazing hockey smarts,I Was in Scotiabank Place the Night he tied the Jr game with the Russians with a few secounds left!He is a Superstar in Waiting,I Personally think he is going to be a Better Player then Hall or Nugent-Hopkins.


Im not bashing hall here or nothing, he has some skill but i dis-like him very much. When they interviewed him after eberle tied Gretsky(i think not 100% sure tho) for most rookie points in a game, Hall bashed him basically and said "i went 1st overall (or whatever it was) this should be me up there not someone who went 5th overall blah blah blah" and that got me. like gimme a break. hes better then you, cry me a river. Eberle played WHL the pats and i watched him live and he has some MEGA skill and he is a nice guy in general.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

Several years ago I had 2 Leafs playoffs tickets in my sunvisor when someone broke into my car and left 2 more! :elf_moon:

The Habs will challenge for their 25th Lord Stanley Cup in 2012-13 season.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

hunter-4-life said:


> Im not bashing hall here or nothing, he has some skill but i dis-like him very much. When they interviewed him after eberle tied Gretsky(i think not 100% sure tho) for most rookie points in a game, Hall bashed him basically and said "i went 1st overall (or whatever it was) this should be me up there not someone who went 5th overall blah blah blah" and that got me. like gimme a break. hes better then you, cry me a river. Eberle played WHL the pats and i watched him live and he has some MEGA skill and he is a nice guy in general.


Hall can play on my team anyday,he plays the game the way Canadians should.He is young,He will grow up.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Hall can play on my team anyday,he plays the game the way Canadians should.He is young,He will grow up.


Im not saying he isnt skilled, hes waay better then i will ever be. All im saying is that bashing your own team member in the NHL?? Grow up a bit


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Go Jets Go! Next year!!


----------

